

Ask HN: Can I legally sell iPhone apps on a J-1 visa in the US? - krib

Hi all,<p>I am a long-time reader who never submitted, and now I have an issue that I don't know how to solve. I am from Europe (non-US citizen), and I am about to accept an offer for an internship in the US. For this internship I will get a J-1 visa, which is a non-immigration visa. The internship in itself has a large educational part, which explains the J-1.<p>So here it goes. I have developed several iPhone apps that I am about to release, and given that a J-1 visa does not authorize its holder to work in the US, will I be legally authorized to sell these apps while I am in the US, or will this be considered illegal work?<p>Thanks.
======
TallGuyShort
If I were you I'd make in InfoPass appointment with USCIS and ask them.
Personally, if you have European bank accounts and the money just goes there,
and you're not developing new apps, I doubt there would be a problem, but I am
definitely not a lawyer, and J-1 visas are rarely treated with the benefit of
the doubt.

~~~
krib
I'll contact USCIS then. Thanks for your help!

